# 25,50,100 and 200 yard test w/ handguns



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1911, P99 and Glock - 1 guys test at long distances.

Obviously, the 1911 show the best - it was a Les Baer. P99 was a little better than the Glock. Guy admitted that he never adjusted the adj sights on the P99 for windage, so that could explain his higha nd to the right hits at 100 yards.

Interesting article... Found it mentioned on the Walther website...

http://www.handgunsmag.com/tactics_training/shot_022305/index.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have sen people shoot 45acp 100 yards but I will stick to 50 or less for me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, 15 yards is about as far as I go... - I've tried 25 yards, and I am lucky to hit the target - with any gun 

I might be able to hit a huge object at 100 yards, but I doubt I'd even touch the target otherwise


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You'd be supprised what you can hit at 100+ yards with a hand gun that you know. Lay down with a good back rest, with your knees up and rest the gun on your leg. Elmer Keith style. I used to shoot quite a bit at 100 yards with my .45s, .44s and long barreled .22s this way.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good article Ship. I could never do the 100yd. Heck I am blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I never, and will never understand the reasoning behind shooting a handgun 100+ yards. It's a handgun! Not a rifle. Police research of shootings reveal the average shooting distance is within 10 feet. I'll keep my practice to 25 yards max.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I LOVE shooting distance with my pistol. My range IS a gong at 180 yards just out my back door. If you have never shot at that range, then you don't know what your missing. If you have shot a pistol at that range, then you get use to missing... Hehe, couldn't resist that!
Seriously, you would be surprised at how quickly you can adjust to it. It's a lesson on trigger pull and it will improve your close up shooting quicker than any thing I've ever experienced...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I spent this afternoon with my kimber 3" and was messing around at 75 yards with it,I was shocked to find I could consistently hit a silhouette at that distance with a 3" barrel anything:mrgreen: .Now we're not talking 3" 5 shot groups here but of the 50 rds fired at 75 yds I hit paper 41 times with a short 1911.



damn Im good:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> I spent this afternoon with my kimber 3" and was messing around at 75 yards with it,I was shocked to find I could consistently hit a silhouette at that distance with a 3" barrel anything:mrgreen: .Now we're not talking 3" 5 shot groups here but of the 50 rds fired at 75 yds I hit paper 41 times with a short 1911.
> 
> damn Im good:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


OK, Scooter..........let's see the pics..........:smt028


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*"Long" range handgun shooting?*

I see several of y'all have never heard of silhouette shooting with handguns, either with the IHMSA or the NRA.

You would be surprised just how accurate you can be at 200 meters/yards with a big bore gun. I'm not suggesting you hunt dear-sized game at 200 yards, but you certainly can hit the ram silhouette at that distance consistently with a .44 mag or even with a .45 auto.

I have shot enough silhouette with handguns to know that if an enemy were approaching me from that distance, and all I had was a .45, I would be able to defend myself.

I've fired the .45 auto at the rams enough to know how much I have to hold over the target to hit it. Try it! You might like it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'm lucky to hit the paper when I get out to 25 yards. I'm not good enough to make shots that far out. Hands are not steady enough...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

All it takes, as with shooting at shorter ranges, is a bit of practice!  

My new PPK/S, on the other hand, is a different matter. I'm afraid that if I shot a bad guy at 200 yards with it, It might make him angry! The little 95 grain bullet might not have much energy left at that distance!

However, in the interest of knowing the gun/caliber and its capabilities, I'm going to make sure to try it at those longer distances. Should be fun! :smt071 

BFN, THP


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I never, and will never understand the reasoning behind shooting a handgun 100+ yards. It's a handgun! Not a rifle. Police research of shootings reveal the average shooting distance is within 10 feet. I'll keep my practice to 25 yards max.


You're right SigZ. It really serves no practical purpose other than the sport of it......it sure is a barrel of fun!!!!!

Like Hal said its a lesson in trigger control and sight alignment.......


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe part of the problem for me is I live in the city. Too many people, cars, houses and buildings. Sometimes even an indoor range is hard to find. Yes, I'd like to try long distance handgun shooting. But, I'm afraid if I went out to the open plains westward, I'd never return home to the midwest. Like a lot of things...location, location, location. :smt022


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OK, Scooter..........let's see the pics..........:smt028


I didnt save the targets but I will and take pics to post (probably next w/e.) Now you do understand by "silhouette" Im talking about the waist to head type target.Its surprisingly easy to get a sight pic on at 75yd, and I got the shots on "paper" not necessarily in a "kill" zone.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As a Security Policeman in the Air Force we shot out to fifty yards with a .38 (1980) on the marksmanship team. I was not that great at fifty yards and wondered why we even practiced shooting at that distance. If I needed to shot at that distance I’d use my M-16.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> I didnt save the targets but I will and take pics to post (probably next w/e.) Now you do understand by "silhouette" Im talking about the waist to head type target.Its surprisingly easy to get a sight pic on at 75yd, and I got the shots on "paper" not necessarily in a "kill" zone.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I was just messin' with ya' Scooter!!:smt082 :smt082 Don't worry about any pics. I'm lucky if I can SEE the target at 75 or 100 yds. without a scope, much less hit it! We used to shoot (at!)some 55 gal. drums at those ranges and occassionally we'd get lucky.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I saw that when the issue came out. Interesting stuff! I wonder how my tac would do compaired to that 1911. Oh and you don't need to defend the P99 Ship. We know its good :mrgreen: 

:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Oh and you don't need to defend the P99 Ship. We know its good :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt082


I gotta keep ringing the bell until every member here has a P99 - Then, we will rename the site to P99 City :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I gotta keep ringing the bell until every member here has a P99 - Then, we will rename the site to P99 City :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I mean absolutely no offense but yer gonna be waiting a looooooooooooong time if yer waitin fer me....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1 day U will come to your senses... U've never even tried one. U may like it...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I can hit the target at 50 yards with my USP Tactical. Most of my other handguns are pretty iffy at that range. I generally practice the Tueller Drill with my handguns (7 yards)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

*You guys....*

*....are regular Riot Earps....I see no point in shooting ANYTHING at greater than 25 yards, unless you are using a rifle....:smt1099 *


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....are regular Riot Earps....I see no point in shooting ANYTHING at greater than 25 yards, unless you are using a rifle....:smt1099 *


Its just for fun. To settle the 'see if I can do it' in ya. Every once in a while it will win you a coldbeer too.:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think I have an idea for next month's contest! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I think I have an idea for next month's contest! :mrgreen:




Nah... Most of us have no place to go at that range... 

Feel free to do U're own at that range if U like, though  - U can post up your own contest. Or, just a show and tell if ya like - get people who want to try it to post up their targets


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nah... Most of us have no place to go at that range...
> 
> Feel free to do U're own at that range if U like, though  - U can post up your own contest. Or, just a show and tell if ya like - get people who want to try it to post up their targets


Ah, my range is only (give or take) 90 yards. If ya want I can try it out! It would be kinda interesting!


----------

